

What caused the Google service interruption? - jgrahamc
http://www.bgpmon.net/what-caused-the-google-service-interruption/

======
nitinics
You can also check RIPE BGPlay here and track the outage -
[https://stat.ripe.net/widget/bgplay#w.resource=74.125.226.0/...](https://stat.ripe.net/widget/bgplay#w.resource=74.125.226.0/24)

    
    
      Type: A > pathchange Involving: 74.125.226.0/24
      Short description: The route 39202 174 9498 17488 15169 is changed to 39202 174 15169
      Path: 39202, 174, 15169,
      Date and time: 2015-03-12 09:16:23 Collected by: 01-195.66.225.2

